# Pleco not eating...



## sarahlooger (Nov 9, 2009)

I have a 25 gallon with 3 other cichlids, all small and a 3 in pleco. He just sits there and doesn't really look like he is eating the algae in the tank and no matter if I drop the pleco discs in front of him, he does't touch it. The cichlids eat it though, so the foods good. These are my readings:

pH: 9 
KH: 19 drops 
GH: 4 drops 
NO2: <.3 mg/l 
NH3/NH4+: 0 mg/l 
NO3-: 0 mg/l 
CO2: .5 mg/l 
temp: 70-74 degrees depending

I know that the pH and KH are high but I tested the tap and it's the same as the tank. I heard I can add reverse osmosis water to the tank to lower the pH but it is almost $300 for a filter. I have a biological filter fit for the tank and change water weekly (10-15%). Is it normal for a young pleco to just sit around and not really eat the algae? I have green algae blooms in a couple of places and it will rest next to them but never eat them. Why?

Any help will be wonderful.

Thank you,
Sarah


----------



## Darkside (Feb 6, 2008)

Temp is a bit on the low side. What type of pleco do you have the majority of plecos don't eat algae.


----------



## cichlify (Sep 1, 2009)

i agree you're temp is too low!! turn it up to 78-80 degrees. also what kind of pleco is it? even if you dont see them eating, if the tanks been set up for a while im sure he's finding some **** to eat! also, plecs are most active late night like my blackfin vampire only comes out at like 2am.


----------



## cichlify (Sep 1, 2009)

also your ph is pretty intense...add some salt to your tank as it tends to bring your pH to a sort of middle ground. If its low it will bring it up a bit and if its high it will bring it down a bit.


----------



## redblufffishguy (Jul 16, 2009)

If you are using a bushnose pleco, your PH is fine, but the temp is too low. If you are not using a bushnose, and there are other food sources such as flake, pellets, worms on or in the gravel, you probably will not see him eat algae. most are opportunistic feeders and in my opinion lazy when it comes to eating algae unless they have no other food.


----------



## smellsfishy1 (May 29, 2008)

broessle said:


> also your ph is pretty intense...add some salt to your tank as it tends to bring your pH to a sort of middle ground. If its low it will bring it up a bit and if its high it will bring it down a bit.


Adding salt will not have any affect on the pH.


----------



## Darkside (Feb 6, 2008)

smellsfishy1 said:


> broessle said:
> 
> 
> > also your ph is pretty intense...add some salt to your tank as it tends to bring your pH to a sort of middle ground. If its low it will bring it up a bit and if its high it will bring it down a bit.
> ...


This depends entirely on the salt. :lol:


----------



## walkhome2 (Jan 2, 2010)

temp might be low


----------



## bigcatsrus (Apr 15, 2009)

The main thing is what type of pleco do you have. There are fancy plecos out there that have dietary requirements. THe best website I have come across to finding info on plecs is planetcatfish.com. Check that out and you never know they might know what plec you have on your hands. Someone has already said, if you don't see them eating, doesn't mean they are not. HTH.


----------

